#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Τεύχη δημοπράτησης για κτηριακό ιδωτικό έργο

## teop

Ένα απο τα στοιχεία που έχει ζητηθεί απο τον πελάτη είναι η σύνταξη των τευχών δημοπράτησης για την κατασκευή κτιριακού έργου κατ'αποκοπήν.
Θεωρώ ότι η Γενική Συγγραφή Υποχρεώσεων και η Ειδική Συγγραφή Υποχρεώσεων είναι δυο σημαντικά κομμάτια.
Αν ψάξεις λίγο στο διαδίκτυο θα βρείς πολύ βαριές μορφές κυρίως δημοσίων έργων, με αναφορές στα ειδικά τιμολόγια εργασιών του δημοσίου και σε ένα σωρό άλλα στοιχεία που δεν μου είναι χρήσιμα.έχει κανείς κάποια εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα?

----------

